# ظاهرة كسوف الشمس وخسوف القمر



## fouad78 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ظاهرة كسوف الشمس وخسوف القمر









كسوف الشمس (solar eclipse)


سبب الظاهرة:

تحدث ظاهرة كسوف الشمس في بداية أو نهاية الشهر القمري عندما يحجب القمرُ ضوءَ الشمس عن الأرض. بنفس معدل خسوف القمر لأن كل خسوف يرافقه كسوف إما قبله أو بعده بنصف شهر، ولكن كسوف الشمس لا يراه كل من تظهر عندهم الشمس لأن ظل القمر لا يمكنه أن يغطي كل وجه الأرض بسبب حجمه.







أنواع الكسوف:

1- كسوف كلي (Total-Central): 

ويحدث عندما يصل ظل القمر إلى سطح الأرض وفي هذه الحالة ينكسف كامل قرص الشمس. ويحدث الكسوف الكلي في مناطق التقاء رأس مخروط ظل القمر بالأرض ، شكل5-2. ويتخذ الكسوف الكلي مساراً محدداً بسبب حركة الأرض والقمر.


2- كسوف جزئي (Partial):

ويحدث في المناطق التي يسقط فيها شبه ظل القمر على سطح الأرض. وشبه ظل القمر في هذه الحالة هي المنطقة التي لا يرى كامل قرص الشمس منها أي أن قرص الشمس لن يشاهد كاملاً من هذه المناطق. وتزداد نسبة الكسوف الجزئي عند الإقتراب من منطقة (مسار) الكسوف الكلي. وفي هذه الحالة ينكسف جزء من قرص الشمس 


3- كسوف حلقي (Anular): 

ويحدث عندما يكون القمر في نقطة بعيدة ما عن الأرض (لأن مسار القمر حول الأرض بيضاوي) فيكون قرص القمر أصغر من أن يحجب كامل قرص الشمس، وفي هذه الحالة لايصل رأس مخروط ظل القمر إلى سطح الأرض، فينكسف قرص الشمس من الوسط في المناطق التي تقع أسفل رأس المخروط. 














ويقل توهج الشمس في حالة الكسوف بحيث يمكن تركيز النظر فيها مباشرة من دون أن تعشي، ولكن خطورة النظر المباشر للشمس على العين عموماً والشبكية بالخصوص ، تبقى حتى في الكسوف الكلي، لأن الهالة الشمسية الخارجية (corona) تظل تطلق الأشعة الضارة للعين مثل الأشعة فوق البنفسجية والأشعة تحت الحمراء. ويحدث عند بداية الكسوف الكلي شكلٌ يشبه الخاتم الماسي، ولذلك تسمى هذه المرحلة بمرحلة الخاتم الماسي. 








خسوف القمر(lunar eclipse)








سبب الظاهرة:

تنشأ ظاهرة خسوف القمر في منتصف الشهر القمري عندما تحجب الأرضُ ضوءَ الشمس أو جزءاً منه عن القمر. بمعدل خسوفين لكل سنة. ويمكن رؤية الخسوف في المناطق التي يكون فيها القمر فوق الأفق. وتحدث تلك الظاهرة عبر المراحل التالية (شكل5-1):

1- يبدأ القمر بدخول منطقة شبه ظل الأرض (penumbra) فيبدأ ضوءه بالخفوت دون أن يخسف (خسوف شبه الظل بالمصطلح الفلكي). ومنطقة شبه الظل التي ينحجب فيها بعض ضوء الشمس عن القمر بسبب الأرض.
2- يبدأ القمر بدخول منطقة ظل الأرض (umbra) فيبدأ الخسوف الجزئي. ومنطقة ظل الأرض هي المنطقة التي تنحجب فيها الشمس كاملة بسبب الأرض.
3- يخسف كامل قرص القمر عند اكتمال دخوله إلى منطقة ظل الأرض.
4- يبدأ القمر بالخروج من منطقة ظل الأرض فينتهي الخسوف الكلي.
5- يخرج القمر تماماً من منطقة ظل الأرض فينتهي الخسوف الجزئي.
6- يخرج القمر تماماً من منطقة شبه ظل الأرض فينتهي كامل الخسوف بالمعنى الفلكي.








أنواع الخسوف:


1- خسوف كلي(Umbral): 

ويحدث عندما يدخل القمر كله منطقة ظل الأرض، . وفي هذه الحالة ينخسف كامل قرص القمر.

2- خسوف جزئي( Partial)

ويحدث عندما يدخل جزء من القمر منطقة ظل الأرض، وفي هذه الحالة ينخسف جزء من قرص القمر.

3- خسوف شبه الظل ( Penumbral):

ويحدث عندما يدخل القمر منطقة شبه الظل فقط، وفي هذه الحالة يصبح ضوء القمر باهتاً من دون أن ينخسف. ومنطقة شبه الظل هي المنطقة التي ينحجب فيها جزء من ضوء الشمس عن القمر أي أن المراقب للشمس من على سطح القمر يراها منكسفة جزئياً. ولا يصنف هذا النوع على أنه خسوف شرعي. 
إذن لكي يحدث الخسوف الكلي فإنه لابد أن يحدث الخسوفان السابقان. وفي بداية الخسوف الكلي فإن لون القمر يميل للحمرة بسبب الأشعة الحمراء التي لايمكن امتصاصها من أعلى الغلاف الجوي للأرض. 







لماذا لا يحدث الخسوف والكسوف كل شهر

عند بداية أو نهاية الشهر القمري فإن القمر يتوسط بين الأرض والشمس ولو كان القمر يدور في نفس مستوى دوران الأرض حول الشمس لكان الخسوف والكسوف يحدثان كل شهر، ولكن لأن مستوى دوران القمر حول الشمس يميل بزاوية مقدارها خمس درجات تقريباً. لذلك السبب لا يحدث الكسوف أو الخسوف إلا عندما تمر الشمس (بسبب دوران الأرض حول الشمس) في نقطة التقاء المستويين أو ما تسميان بالعقدتين. وتمر الشمس مرتين كل سنة فيهما. لذلك تحدث تلك الظاهرة بمعدل مرتين كل سنة مثل ظاهرة خسوف القمر.







وتسمى الفترة التي تبقى الشمس في العقدتين بفترة الخسوف والكسوف حيث تبقى في كل عقدة أكثر من شهر وهو ما يجعل كل كسوف شمس يرافقه على الأقل خسوف قمر إما قبله أو بعده بنصف شهر والعكس صحيح. وتستغرق الشمس فترة 346.62 يوم كي تعود إلى نفس العقدة وتلك الفترة تسمى السنة الكسوفية لذلك يتوقع بعد تلك الفترة أو نصفها حدوث خسوف وكسوف ما على سطح الأرض. وبسبب الفرق بين السنة الكسوفية والسنة الشمسية فإن القمر يعود إلى نفس النقطة التي يحدث فيها الخسوف أو الكسوف بعد 18 سنة و 11.3 يوم أو ما تسمى بدورة الساروس للقمر والتي اكتشفها البابليون في عصور قبل الميلاد.​

منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي فؤاد على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

سلام المسيح


----------



## fouad78 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مشكور اخي فؤاد على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك
> 
> سلام المسيح



ومشكور على مرورك الجميل وتشجيعك الدائم
الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

*معلومات جميلة جداااااااااا
ميرسى يا فؤاد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## zezza (8 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع و معلومات حلوة اوى اوى 
شكرا كتييييير فؤاد على الكجهود الرائع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات رااااااااااااائعه جدا
ميررررررسى على المعلومات
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)

*منتهى الروعة بجد*
*واحلى تقييم*
**


----------

